# Hdt/ho



## Giulia2213

Γειά σας, 
Πρέπει να γράφω ένα κείμενο για μια Ελληνίδα φίλη που εξηγεί την διάφορα ανάμεσα σε HDT και HO. 
Αυτός ο δεσμός εξηγεί στα γαλλικά ποια είναι η διάφορα ανάμεσα στα δυο : http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=7948657&postcount=6. 
Δεν βρήκα καλή μετάφραση στα αγγλικά (και η αγγλόφωνη νομική είναι πάρα πολύ διαφορετική από την γαλλική), για αυτό σας το έβαλα στα γαλλικά. 

Το μετέφρασα σαν "υποχρεωτική νοσηλεία", αλλά δεν μου κάνει και τόσο : δεν εξηγεί ότι η HDT είναι πιο ελαφριά από την HO (πχ μετά από μια HO, πρέπει να πας σε ψυχίατρο για να ξαναέχεις την άδεια οδήγησης και αυτό είναι σιγουρότατο, ενώ μπορείς να έχεις μια HDT μόνο γιατί είχες ψυχωτικό επεισόδιο μια φορά στην ζωή σου και δεν τον ακούς ποτέ πια για την υπόλοιπη ζωή σου. Σε δυο λέξεις, η HO είναι πιο σοβαρή από την HDT). 

=> Υπάρχει μια καλύτερη μετάφραση από την "υποχρεωτική νοσηλεία";



Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια (δεν βρήκα καλύτερο τρόπο να εξηγώ τέτοιο πράγμα)


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Νομίζω ότι ο αντίστοιχος όρος είναι Αναγκαστική (Ψυχιατρική) Νοσηλεία ή Ακούσια (Ψυχιατρική) Νοσηλεία.


----------



## Giulia2213

Σε ευχαριστώ 
Ας περιμένουμε όμως άλλες γνώμες, καλύτερα δυο πάρα μια


----------



## Constans

Από ένα κείμενο του Αιγινήτειου Νοσοκομείου που διάβασα σ' ένα σάιτ (που όμως το σύστημα δεν μου επιτρέπει να παραθέσω το λινκ, γιατί δεν έχω ποστάρει 30 φορές!!!) προκύπτει, νομίζω, ότι το "αναγκαστική" ή "ακούσια νοσηλεία" είναι γενικός όρος, χωρίς να εξειδικεύεται σε hdt και σε ho. Ταιριάζει δηλαδή και στο hdt και στο ho, αφού η νοσηλεία είναι ακούσια τόσο στην περίπτωση που την προκαλούν ιδιώτες Τρίτοι, όσο και στην περίπτωση που την προκαλεί η Δημόσια Αρχή. Άρα, δεν έχουμε κάνει πρόοδο.


----------



## cougr

Δεν γνωρίζω το κατά πόσο οι νομοθεσίες των δύο κρατών είναι ίδιες , πάντως το "ho" ταιριάζει περισσότερο με τον όρο "αναγκαστική νοσηλεία", η οποία διατάσσεται από τον εισαγγελέα, και το "hdt" ταιριάζει με το "ακούσια νοσηλεία", όπου δεν χρειάζεται διαταγή από τις αρχές.


----------



## Constans

Όταν λέμε "ταιριάζει περισσότερο" τι σημαίνει; Σημαίνει ότι έτσι μας φαίνεται εμάς, ή ότι έτσι συνηθίζεται στην πράξη των "αρμοδίων" που χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο; Είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Επίσης, νοηματικά, κάτι που το κάνεις *ακούσια* είναι κάτι που κάποιος σε *αναγκάζει* να κάνεις. Δηλαδή, είναι στην ουσία συνώνυμα και όχι διαφοροποιημένα.

Αφού δεν μου επιτρέπεται να βάλω το λινκ του άρθρου, παραθέτω απευθείας:

*Ερευνητική εργασία** Research paper
**Ακούσια νοσηλεία: Η αναγκαιότητα για εναλλακτική προσέγγιση*

*Α.Πολίτης, Γ. Τρίκκας, Α. Πεχλιβανίδης, Π. Μουρτζούχου, Γ.Ν. Χριστοδούλου*

Ψυχιατρική Κλινική Πανεπιστηµίου Αθηνών, Αιγινήτειο Νοσοκομείο

PSYCHIATRIKI 14 (2), 2003                        101 
 
Η *αναγκαστική* *ή* *ακούσια* *νοσηλεία* είναι η άµεση,  επείγουσα θεραπευτική παρέµβαση, η οποία, µεταξύ των άλλων, διαφοροποιεί την άσκηση της Ψυχιατρικής από τις άλλες ειδικότητες της Ιατρικής. Το ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον ξεκινάει από την απόφαση για στέρηση της προσωπικής ελευθερίας, µε την παρέµβαση της νοµοθεσίας για την επιβολή της ιατρικής παρέµβασης, µε σκοπό την προστασία του ασθενούς.


Όπως βλέπουμε, τα δύο επίθετα χρησιμοποιούνται ως συνώνυμα. Στη συνέχεια δε του άρθρου οι συγγραφείς χρησιμοποιούν συστηματικά τον όρο "ακούσια".

Ίσως στην ελληνική νομική πράξη να μην υπάρχει (ακόμα, σε επίπεδο ορολογίας, η διάκριση ανάμεσα στη ακούσια νοσηλεία που γίνεται μετά από πρωτοβουλία ιδιωτών τρίτων και στην ακούσια νοσηλεία που γίνεται μετά από *αυτεπάγγελτη*, ας το πω έτσι, πρωτοβουλία κρατικής αρχής. Εν τοις πράγμασι όμως η διάκριση υπάρχει και περιγράφεται στον παρακάτω νόμο 2071/92, στο κεφάλαιο Περί Ψυχικής Υγείας (τα έντονα δικά μου):

Άρθρο 96
Διαδικασία εισαγωγής 

Την ακούσια νοσηλεία του φερομένου στην αίτηση ως ασθενή, μπορούν να ζητήσουν ο σύζυγος του ή συγγενής σε ευθεία γραμμή απεριόριστα ή συγγενής  εκ πλαγίου μέχρι και τον δεύτερο βαθμό ή όποιος έχει την επιμέλεια του προσώπου του ή ο επίτροπος  του  δικαστικού απαγορευμένου. Εάν δεν υπάρχει κανένα από τα πρόσωπα αυτά, σε επείγουσα περίπτωση, την ακούσια  νοσηλεία  μπορεί να ζητήσει και *αυτεπάγγελτα* ο εισαγγελέας  πρωτοδικών του τόπου κατοικίας ή διαμονής του ασθενή.
Η αίτηση για την ακούσια νοσηλεία απευθύνεται στον  εισαγγελέα πρωτοδικών του τόπου της κατοικίας ή διαμονής του προσώπου, που φέρεται στην αίτηση ως ασθενής.

Ίσως μια λύση επομένως να είναι τη μεν HDT να την ονομάσεις απλά *ακούσια νοσηλεία* ή ίσως *κατ' αίτησιν ακούσια νοσηλεία*, τη δε ΗΟ να την ονομάσεις *αυτεπάγγελτη ακούσια νοσηλεία*. Απλώς "ίσως", λέω, γιατί κατά τα άλλα δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν διαφορετικές νομικές συνέπειες για τον ασθενή στη μία και στην άλλη περίπτωση, όπως φαίνεται πως υπάρχουν στο γαλλικό νόμο, αν διαβάσει κανείς το γαλλόφωνο λινκ που έβαλες στην πρώτη ανάρτησή σου.

Τέλος, σε σχέση με την αμέσως αποπάνω ανάρτηση, να σημειώσω ότι δεν υπάρχει ακούσια νοσηλεία που *δεν* χρειάζεται διαταγή από τις αρχές. Απλώς, στη μία περίπτωση οι αρχές ενεργούν κατόπιν πρωτοβουλίας των συγγενών, οι οποίοι *υποχρεούνται* να προσφύγουν σε αυτές αν θέλουν να κλείσουν μέσα τον/τη συγγενή τους, ενώ στην άλλη οι αρχές κινούνται *αυτεπάγγελτα*, είτε επειδή δεν υπάρχουν συγγενείς είτε, υποθέτω (αλλά δεν είδα να το λέει ο νόμος), επειδή οι συγγενείς δεν συμφωνούν μεν με τη νοσηλεία, πλην όμως οι αρχές θεωρούν ότι αυτή επιβάλλεται για λόγους δημόσιας τάξης. Αλλιώς, αν δεν χρειαζόταν σε κάθε περίπτωση εντολή εισαγγελέα, όχι βέβαια για νοσηλεία αλλά για (ακούσια) ψυχιατρική εξέταση (γιατί βέβαια την τελική απόφαση δεν την παίρνει ο/η εισαγγελέας αλλά ο/η γιατρός!), τότε όποιος είχε το πάνω χέρι μ' έναν/μια συγγενή του, θα μπορούσε να τον/την κλείσει με το ζόρι στο ψυχιατρείο!


----------



## cougr

Πολύ καλή ανάρτηση και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.Απλώς το υπέθεσα, (εμφανώς λανθασμένα  και αδικαιολόγητα), ότι το σύστημα της Ελλάδας  είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό της Αυστραλίας όπου υπάρχει η ακούσια νοσηλεία η οποία μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί δίχως την εντολή των αρχών και η αναγκαστική νοσηλεία (compulsory psychiatric treatment or detention, or court mandated treatment)  η οποία εφαρμόζεται μετά από την διαταγή του δικαστηρίου, ή του mental health tribunal.


----------

